# Nano shrimp bowl



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thats really nice looking! Your photo technique is great as well; the background really fits in well. The simple sphere of the bowl really draws in the eye. 

One thought i had while looking at it was how nice some cherries would look in there to give it a little red pop. But it looks really good as is. Great job.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

cool,maybe put some more plants in there, maybe riccia to carpet?\
also i agfree with the cherries


----------



## lwooters (Apr 24, 2007)

that is so stunning! make it a kit and you could sell the heck outta that!


----------



## SOLOMON (Nov 19, 2006)

looks great Andrew, your sword looks really healthy and lush  did you put a male and female Paratya australiensis in? looking forward to seeing some growth, especially possibly a flower spike.



> One thought i had while looking at it was how nice some cherries would look in there to give it a little red pop


 unfortunately we dont have cherry shrimp in australia as yet.


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

I want something like that soooo bad. That is the best "nano" that I have ever seen. I love it!


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Very very cool and very original. I think its perfect the way it is. red might throw it off kind of.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

sandiegoryu said:


> Very very cool and very original. I think its perfect the way it is. red might throw it off kind of.


I agree. 

That's a sweet looking nano!  LOVE IT!


----------



## snowy (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words, I am happy to share it with you 

I'm not sure how long it will last until the plant outgrows the bowl. These swords don't usually send out emersed leaves or flower spikes, at least not to my knowledge, and being grown from tissue culture I am unsure what its growth will be like. So far it seems happy enough to let its leaves curl around the bowl, and as long as it does that I will keep it going. Eventually the crown will get too close to the surface.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Really love the nano, it is amazing lol 150W over half a liter XD :angryfire


----------



## geofied (Apr 10, 2007)

Phenomenal. I don't know if I'm more impressed by the simple elegance of the "floating" nano, or your photography. Both are inspirational. Thanks for sharing.


----------

